
World's Largest Space Telescope Is Complete, Expected to Launch in 2018 - hackerkid
http://www.space.com/34593-james-webb-space-telescope-complete-2018-launch.html?utm_source=notification
======
hga
_Then, it will be moved to Texas, where its focus will be tested, and then to
California for some final assembly. The testing is particularly high-stakes,
because unlike Hubble, which was repaired and refocused in orbit by
astronauts, this telescope is not intended to be repaired by humans._

Glad they learned something from the Hubble debacle, where it was not ground
correctly and they didn't bother to do an end to end test before launch.
"Refocused" also really doesn't described the fix, it was more like adding
eyeglasses to the optical path to mitigate the problem.

